# Core and upper body training-



## Marc (Jul 20, 2009)

In an effort to not turn into an emaciated hill climber a la Michael Rasmussen, I've started doing core and upper body training.  Skiing doesn't use the upper body much (arms/shoulders), and nor does cycling, and I'm a little paranoid about the ol' arms atrophying.

I've found that planks and side planks are a great all around core stabilizing exercise.  I've started doing pull ups and chin ups for the lats and biceps.

I also just integrated supine push ups with a variation, which I never thought to try before, but are fantastic.  Supine push ups can be done with a smith machine or squat rack.  Lower the bar until you can just reach it lying on your back on the floor.  With your feet elevated, grasp the bar and lift up.  It's basically a row using body weight as resistance, as most endurance oriented people prefer.

My variation is this- I've got a long iron bar that I use for chin ups/pull ups.  Quite long in fact.  Long enough that I can grasp it overhead with palms opposing each other, just offset.  Then I swing my legs up to the bar and cross my ankles over the bar so I'm hanging by my hands and feet, then I pull up to one side of the bar and then the other, alternating like that until I can only get my forehead to the bar level, then I go until I can't anymore.  I can feel it more in the biceps and forearms and its great.

Anyone else do this kind of thing regularly?  It's great to have the core in shape for when the weather turns cold again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that stomach muscles are perhaps the most important muscles utilized while skiing.  Being able to keep a quiet upper body is crucial in maintaining control in all conditions or skiing types.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2009)

I try to use upper body/core stuff as rest days for the legs. Unfortunately, I also hate doing weights, so more often than not I just have rest days all around (like today.) Plus I'm still rehabbing the wrist, so curls, tri extensions, and the like are fairly painful and not in a good kinda way.

Core I do machines for abs and back, oblique flexor with dumbell. The bike does a decent job for back endurance, skiing I need power in the core over endurance.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I think that stomach muscles are perhaps the most important muscles utilized while skiing.  Being able to keep a quiet upper body is crucial in maintaining control in all conditions or skiing types.


Core muscles are the most important muscles in most sports. Baseball, hockey, lacrosse, skiing, volleyball, probably football, etc. Anything that requires power goes through the core.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

The most upper body exercising that I've done lately is 16oz curls, though I think MTB works the upper body a bit more than road cycling..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2009)

I am continually reminded of how out of shape I am, and I'm not THAT bad.
When I started doing jump rope, I was shocked at how much my arms and shoulders ached the next day.
I really really need to get back to some core strength training.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 6, 2009)

I also think the core is the most important set of muscles for athletic stuff. For core and legs, I use small fitness fins and a kick board in the pool and do several different strokes to really work the core.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think there's any doubt that having a good solid core is a good foundation for any sport.  Unfortunately I'm not the type of guy that exercises just for the sake of exercising.  I enjoy MTB and it works out several areas of my body, so that's gonna have to be good enough for now.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 6, 2009)

Marc said:


> In an effort to not turn into an emaciated hill climber a la Michael Rasmussen, I've started doing core and upper body training.  Skiing doesn't use the upper body much (arms/shoulders), and nor does cycling, and I'm a little paranoid about the ol' arms atrophying.
> 
> I've found that planks and side planks are a great all around core stabilizing exercise.  I've started doing pull ups and chin ups for the lats and biceps.
> 
> ...



A great variation on the bodyweight rows that you mention is to put your feet on an inflated exercise ball.  You have to work to keep your feet still by engaging your core muscles.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't think there's any doubt that having a good solid core is a good foundation for any sport.  Unfortunately I'm not the type of guy that exercises just for the sake of exercising.  I enjoy MTB and it works out several areas of my body, so that's gonna have to be good enough for now.



Brian, I'm like you.  I can work out but I'd much rather just stay active doing stuff I love that keeps me fit.
When I started skiing out west, I quickly realized that I'd have less issue with altitude if I made sure to breath correctly......
Deep in, and deep out, stand tall, and engage the core, setting a good rhythm before starting a run.

I started to realize how much of a core work out I got simply by engaging my core effectively while doing what I love doing.
I have noticed a big difference  in the past coupla years.


----------



## marcski (Aug 6, 2009)

Also being one that mostly just skis and bikes, my upper body is definitely weaker than my lower body. I do try and do pushups, dips, and situps and planks at nights before bed (and my ice cream!).  

It definitely helps....in both skiing and riding to have a tighter, stronger core.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

My legs are strong from skiing and walking alot..my arms and shoulders are strong from pushing around tombstones and lifting weights...but I am soft in the middle..I need to start doing some crutches or hip hop abs..dancing is apparently good for the abs..


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I am continually reminded of how out of shape I am, and I'm not THAT bad.
> When I started doing jump rope, I was shocked at how much my arms and shoulders ached the next day.
> I really really need to get back to some core strength training.



Oh, I hear you there! I threw my back out a few weeks ago with the grandkid and am reminded of how out of shape my core is!   I was going to PT for my shoulder, then just switched yesterday to retraining my core muscles. Man, it's sucking getting old........ppppphhhhtttt.  Course I was never really that strong in the beginning anyways, but now that I'm over 50, I'm bummin hard!  Need to strengthen the CORE!!!! I want to ski this winter!


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> A great variation on the bodyweight rows that you mention is to put your feet on an inflated exercise ball.  You have to work to keep your feet still by engaging your core muscles.



Yeah, that would be a great variation, thanks for the tip.  Although, the iron bar I speak of in my post is located out in the hay barn, and I don't have an exercise ball... I should try tipping a hay bale up on edge and putting my feet on that, and keeping the bale balance on edge.  That'd kinda be like an exercise ball, only, scratchier.


----------

